
Americans Are Self-Censoring at Record Rates - Reedx
https://www.persuasion.community/p/americans-are-self-censoring-at-record
======
pseingatl
Fear of deplatforming. Mention that hydroxychloroquine is frequently used
outside the US and get kicked off Twitter, FB. Lots and lots of third rails.

~~~
tomdell
Hydroxychloroquine is frequently used for malaria. It has shown no
effectiveness with regard to coronavirus. “Oh no, I can’t spread dangerous
misinformation without consequence!”

------
gentleman11
There is another front page story about the rise of new data companies that
aim to “score” people in ways that affect their employability or housing etc.
Self censorship is the only viable option now unless you are independently
wealthy

